# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  موسوعة لأسماء البنات

## الوسادة

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ الألــــــــــــف ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; أمل ***9829; آمال ***9829; إيناس ***9829; أفكار ***9829; ابتهال ***9829; إمتنان ***9829; إنصاف ***9829; أضواء ***9829; ارجوان ***9829;

***9829; أبرار ***9829; أهداب ***9829; إسراء ***9829; أسرار ***9829; إبتهاج ***9829; أروى ***9829; أريج ***9829; أفراح ***9829; أحلام ***9829;

***9829; آلاء ***9829; أفنان ***9829; إيمان ***9829; ألطاف ***9829; إيلاف ***9829; أسمهان ***9829; إنتصار ***9829; إنشراح ***9829; أشواق ***9829;

***9829; إشراق ***9829; أنهار ***9829; إبهار ***9829; أنمار ***9829; أميرة ***9829; ألحان ***9829; آمنة ***9829; إبتسام ***9829; أسماء ***9829;

***9829; أنغام ***9829; إلهام ***9829; إحسان ***9829; أميمة ***9829; أمية ***9829; أثير ***9829; العنود ***9829; البندري ***9829; أشعار ***9829;

***9829; إنعام ***9829; أسيل ***9829; أمنية ***9829; أناهيد ***9829; إشتياق ***9829; أريام ***9829; أماني ***9829; أمجاد ***9829; آية ***9829; 

***9829; آيات ***9829; أرياف ***9829; أيَّان ***9829; إسعاد ***9829; أنوار ***9829; أديبة ***9829; أنيسة ***9829; أسحار ***9829; أزهار ***9829; 

***9829; ألماسة ***9829; اكليل ***9829; إعتدال ***9829; إفتخار ***9829; آثار ***9829; إخلاص ***9829; أغاريد ***9829; أغادير ***9829;

***9829; أصايل ***9829; آصال ***9829; أصالة ***9829; أصيلة ***9829; أمواج ***9829; إزدهار ***9829; إيثار ***9829; الجوزاء ***9829; 

***9829; أطياف ***9829; أنفال ***9829; أمامة ***9829; أُلفت ***9829; أُسيمة ***9829; إهداء ***9829; الجازي ***9829; أقدار ***9829;

***9829; استبرق ***9829; إرتقاء ***9829; آسة ***9829; أقحوانة ***9829; آفاق ***9829; أزاهير ***9829; افتكار ***9829; أوراد ***9829;

***9829; أحاسيس ***9829; أديم ***9829; اعتماد ***9829; آزال ***9829; ارتياد ***9829; أماسي ***9829; أفيان ***9829;


¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ البــاء والتاء والثــاء ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; بهية ***9829; باهي ***9829; بارعة ***9829; بديعة ***9829; بدائع ***9829; بدرية ***9829; بدور ***9829; بيلسان ***9829;

***9829; بيان ***9829; بنان ***9829; بانة ***9829; بسمة ***9829; باسمة ***9829; براءة ***9829; بلقيس ***9829; بثينة ***9829;

***9829; بشرى ***9829; بشاير ***9829; بسنت ***9829; بهاء ***9829; بتول ***9829; بيادر ***9829; بكور ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; تماره ***9829; تهاني ***9829; تالا ***9829; تغاريد ***9829; تغريد ***9829; تقوى ***9829; تسنيم ***9829; تحفة ***9829;

***9829; ترتيل ***9829; ترنيم ***9829; تباشير ***9829; تماضر ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; ثناء ***9829; ثريا ***9829; ثويبة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ الجيم والحـــاء والخـــاء ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; جنى ***9829; جنّة ***9829; جنان ***9829; جوانة ***9829; جويرية ***9829; جواهر ***9829; جوهرة ***9829; جميلة ***9829;

***9829; جليلة ***9829; جيداء ***9829; جمانة ***9829; جوري ***9829; جودي ***9829; جورية ***9829; جود ***9829; جيهان ***9829;

***9829; جوزاء ***9829; جهاد ***9829; جوار ***9829; جيانا ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; حنان ***9829; حورية ***9829; حليمة ***9829; حياة ***9829; حنين ***9829; حلا ***9829; حبيبة ***9829; حوراء ***9829; حصة ***9829; 

***9829; حسناء ***9829; حميدة ***9829; حمدة ***9829; حالية ***9829; حسنة ***9829; حُسن ***9829; حواء ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; خالدة ***9829; خلود ***9829; خديجة ***9829; خولة ***9829; خيول ***9829; خيرية ***9829; خنساء ***9829; خيزران ***9829;

***9829; خزامى ***9829; خميلة ***9829; خالصة ***9829; خواطر ***9829; 


¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ الدال والذال والراء والزين ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; دلال ***9829; دينا ***9829; دنيا ***9829; دنى ***9829; داليا ***9829; دانية ***9829; دعاء ***9829; دجى ***9829; دانة ***9829; ديمة ***9829;

***9829; دارين ***9829; دُرّة ***9829; دُرر ***9829; ديالة ***9829; دروب ***9829; دولة ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; ذكرى ***9829; ذُرى ***9829; ذوق ***9829; ذكريات ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; ريم ***9829; ريناد ***9829; رنيم ***9829; رغد ***9829; رواء ***9829; ريمان ***9829; رقية ***9829; ربيعة ***9829; ريمة ***9829;

***9829; روعة ***9829; ربى ***9829; روابي ***9829; رباب ***9829; روى ***9829; رهف ***9829; رهيف ***9829; روبي ***9829; ريتاج ***9829;

***9829; ريحانة ***9829; ريوف ***9829; رشا ***9829; رجاء ***9829; راجية ***9829; ريفال ***9829; ريتال ***9829; رغدة ***9829;

***9829; رندا ***9829; رانيا ***9829; راوية ***9829; رؤيا ***9829; راما ***9829; روان ***9829; ريهام ***9829; رحاب ***9829; رفيعة ***9829;

***9829; راضية ***9829; روضة ***9829; رضية ***9829; راجين ***9829; رزان ***9829; روزانة ***9829; ريماز ***9829; رفا ***9829;

***9829; رولا ***9829; رفيف ***9829; رابعة ***9829; رابحة ***9829; رذاذ ***9829; رحمة ***9829; ريَّانة ***9829; رضوى ***9829; رويدة ***9829;

***9829; راية ***9829; رائدة ***9829; رزَّة ***9829; رسمة ***9829; رواسي ***9829; رواسن ***9829; رسن ***9829; ريفان ***9829; رَوح ***9829;

***9829; ريحان ***9829; رجوى ***9829; رائفة ***9829; ريف ***9829; رُفيدة ***9829; رُبى ***9829; رنا ***9829; روينة ***9829; رسيل ***9829;

***9829; ريام ***9829; ري ***9829; ريّا ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; زين ***9829; زهرة ***9829; زهراء ***9829; زهور ***9829; زاهية ***9829; زبيدة ***9829; زينة ***9829; زينب ***9829; زاهدة ***9829;

***9829; زيزفون ***9829; زاكي ***9829; زكية ***9829; زيون ***9829; زمردة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ السين والشين والصاد والضاد والطاء والظاء ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; سميرة ***9829; سمرة ***9829; سمر ***9829; سحر ***9829; سلافة ***9829; سهى ***9829; سجى ***9829; سلوى ***9829; سماح ***9829;

***9829; سعدى ***9829; سمراء ***9829; سناء ***9829; سالمة ***9829; سامية ***9829; سهاد ***9829; سوسن ***9829; سوزان ***9829;

***9829; سمية ***9829; سعيدة ***9829; سعاد ***9829; سارة ***9829; سلطانة ***9829; سهلة ***9829; سهير ***9829; سموح ***9829; سلسبيل ***9829;




***9829; سحايب ***9829; سما ***9829; سماء ***9829; سجايا ***9829; سلمى ***9829; سماهر ***9829; سالي ***9829; سهام ***9829; سُهيلة ***9829;

***9829; سميحة ***9829; سيرين ***9829; سلامة ***9829; سندس ***9829; ساجدة ***9829; سمارة ***9829; سفانة ***9829; سعدية ***9829;

***9829; سيدة ***9829; سرُّة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; شيماء ***9829; شامة ***9829; شيخة ***9829; شموخ ***9829; شريفة ***9829; شوق ***9829; شروق ***9829; شذى ***9829;

***9829; شمس ***9829; شعاع ***9829; شمعة ***9829; شهيرة ***9829; شادية ***9829; شهد ***9829; شهدة ***9829; شادن ***9829;

***9829; شاكرة ***9829; شمُّة ***9829; شيرين ***9829; شفيقة ***9829; شدو ***9829; شموع ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; صافي ***9829; صافية ***9829; صفاء ***9829; صفية ***9829; صباح ***9829; صالحة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; ضحى ***9829; ضياء ***9829; ضاوية ***9829; ضوء ***9829; ضي ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829;طاهرة ***9829; طيبة ***9829; طيب ***9829; طرفة ***9829; طيف ***9829; طيوف ***9829; طلَّة ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; ظبية ***9829; ظريفة ***9829; ظافرة ***9829; 


¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ العين والغين والفاء والقاف والكاف واللام ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ 


***9829; عفاف ***9829; عنود ***9829; عهود ***9829; عفراء ***9829; علياء ***9829; علية ***9829; عايدة ***9829; عائشة ***9829; 

***9829; عبير ***9829; عُلا ***9829; عطرة ***9829; عفيفة ***9829; عروبة ***9829; عزيزة ***9829; عواطف ***9829; عطوف ***9829;

***9829; عزة ***9829; عطية ***9829; عندليب ***9829; عذراء ***9829; عيده ***9829; عذاري ***9829; عهد ***9829; عقيلة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ 

***9829; غنية ***9829; غالية ***9829; غلا ***9829; غيداء ***9829; غزلان ***9829; غادة ***9829; غزيل ***9829; غفران ***9829; غنوة ***9829;

***9829; غيمة ***9829; غدير ***9829; غزال ***9829; غدي ***9829; غندرة ***9829; غصون ***9829; غزل ***9829; غاية ***9829; غنيمة ***9829;

***9829; غروب ***9829; غمام ***9829; غيثة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; فرح ***9829; فجر ***9829; فلة ***9829; فوز ***9829; فايزة ***9829; فتحية ***9829; فاتن ***9829; فاتنة ***9829; فتون ***9829; فهدة ***9829; 

***9829; فيروز***9829; فريدة ***9829; فريال ***9829; فيحاء ***9829; فدوى ***9829; فداء ***9829; فكر ***9829; فاطمة ***9829; فوزية ***9829; 

***9829; فايقة ***9829; في ***9829; فارعة ***9829; فنن ***9829; فيافي ***9829; فضة ***9829; فلوة ***9829; فردوس ***9829; فادية ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; قمر ***9829; قمرة ***9829; قنديل ***9829; قوت ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ 

***9829; كادي ***9829; كروان ***9829; كريمة ***9829; كفاح ***9829; كنده ***9829; كناري ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; لمياء ***9829; لينة ***9829; لطيفة ***9829; لولوه ***9829; لوله ***9829; لبنى ***9829; لجين ***9829; لمى ***9829; ليالي ***9829; ليلى ***9829;

***9829; ليان ***9829; لولو ***9829; لينوفر ***9829; لافية ***9829; لبيبة ***9829; لميس ***9829; لمار ***9829; لين ***9829; لبابة ***9829; لانا ***9829;

***9829; لآلي ***9829; 


¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ الميم والنون ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; مها ***9829; مرام ***9829; ماجدة ***9829; ماريا ***9829; ميمونة ***9829; ميساء ***9829; مايسة ***9829; مروة ***9829; ملكة ***9829;

***9829;مريم ***9829; مريهان ***9829; ميرفت ***9829; مزنة ***9829; مزن ***9829; ماهية ***9829; مديحة ***9829; مايسة ***9829; مشاعر ***9829; 

***9829; مواهب ***9829; مجد ***9829; ميسون***9829; منار***9829; مؤمنة***9829; منال***9829; محبوبة***9829; مشيرة ***9829;مليحة***9829;

***9829; مطيعة***9829; ملك***9829; منى***9829; مشاعل***9829; مهدية***9829; مخاوية***9829; مروج***9829; مجدولين***9829; ملاك***9829; 

***9829; مِنَّة ***9829; مَن***9829; مكية***9829; منيرة***9829; مضاوي***9829; مهرة***9829; موضي***9829; مي***9829; مايا***9829; ميسرة***9829; 

***9829; مِيسَّر***9829; ميعاد***9829; مودة***9829; مسيرة ***9829;ميادة***9829; مارينا***9829; معتوقة***9829; ماسة***9829; ميسم ***9829;

***9829; مرح***9829; مناهل***9829; مسفرة***9829; مدى***9829; مهجة***9829; مُنية ***9829;مزون***9829; مشكاة***9829; مراح***9829; 

***9829;مارينا ***9829; مناير ***9829; منتهى ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; نور ***9829; نورية ***9829; نوران ***9829; نورس ***9829; نورا ***9829; نورة ***9829; نادية ***9829; ندى ***9829; ناهد ***9829;

***9829; نوف ***9829; نجلاء ***9829; نجاة ***9829; نرجس ***9829; نهى ***9829; ناريمان ***9829; نورلينة ***9829; نهاد ***9829; 

***9829; نسمة ***9829; نادين ***9829; نجاح ***9829; نوير ***9829; نجوى ***9829; نعمة ***9829; نجمة ***9829; نادرة ***9829;

***9829; نوارة ***9829; نبيلة ***9829; نبيهة ***9829; نائلة ***9829; نجدية ***9829; نهلة ***9829; نهال ***9829; نورما ***9829; نيفين ***9829;

***9829; نيرسيان ***9829; نغم ***9829; نسايم ***9829; نجود ***9829; نور الهدى ***9829; نورهان ***9829; نشوى ***9829; نيرمين ***9829;

***9829; نداء ***9829; نداوي ***9829; نوال ***9829; نسرين ***9829; ناجية ***9829; نجية ***9829; نسيم ***9829; نزيهة ***9829; نبراس ***9829;

***9829; نبأ ***9829; ناعمة ***9829; نجيبة ***9829;


¸.•´***9829;`•.¸ الهاء والواو واليــاء ¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; هيفاء ***9829; هناء ***9829; هيا ***9829; هيلة ***9829; هلا ***9829; هدية ***9829; هداية ***9829; هدى ***9829; هند ***9829; هناتي ***9829;

***9829; هوازن ***9829; همسة ***9829; هيام ***9829; هاجر ***9829; هادية ***9829; هلالة ***9829; هنادي ***9829; هنوف ***9829; هديل ***9829;

***9829; هدير ***9829; هويدا ***9829; هالة ***9829; هنية ***9829; هُنيدة ***9829; همس ***9829; هبة ***9829; هتان ***9829; هتون ***9829; همّة ***9829; 

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; وسن ***9829; وصال ***9829; ود ***9829; وداد ***9829; وفاء ***9829; وطفة ***9829; وضحى ***9829; ومضة ***9829; ولاء ***9829;

***9829; وردة ***9829; ورود ***9829; وعود ***9829; وهيبة ***9829; وسيلة ***9829; وجدان ***9829; وديان ***9829; وعد ***9829; 

***9829; وئام ***9829; وسام ***9829; وجود ***9829; واحة ***9829; وهاد ***9829; وجيهة ***9829; وفاق ***9829; وِرد ***9829;

¸.•´***9829;`•.¸

***9829; يمنى ***9829; ياسمين ***9829; يسرا ***9829; يمامة ***9829; ياقوتة ***9829; يُمن ***9829; يافعة ***9829; يارا ***9829;

***9829; يافا ***9829; يَمان ***9829; يم ***9829;




اتمنى ان تكونوا قد وجدتم الإسم الناسب
تحياتي

م/ن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"زينة"

بموت عليه  :Bl (3):

----------


## حبيبة نايف

اسم بنوتي موجود   جنان
بس اسمي لأأا

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلموو هدوله 
اسماء كتير حلووة
واسمي موجود..

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووووووووووووووو 
اسماء روعة يا روعة

----------


## ديالا

يسلمو حلوين 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عاشقة الربيع

يعطيكي العافيه كتير حلوين 000

----------

